# liquid soap problems



## rcrahmer (Sep 22, 2012)

Hi everyone,

I made some liquid soap a couple of weeks ago and am now seeing a problem when I do dishes. I am finding that while I get some suds and the water seams soapy, I get this milky white water. I will include pictures and my process. If anyone can help or explain what I may have done wrong, I would appreciate it!

Oils used:
23 oz Coconut oil 76 Deg
25 oz Olive Oil (Pomace)

Lye solution:
12 oz Potassium Hydroxide
36 oz Distilled Water

I did the normal hot process past method and did test 1 oz in 2 oz boiling distilled water and did get a very clear result. I then diluted to 25%. (used 100 oz distilled water)

I neutralized with Borax.

It was not very thick so I did add a little Glycerin. It was suggested to add 1-2 oz per pound of diluted soap. I only added 1 oz per pound.

I also did let the batch sit for 2 weeks before stating to use it. 

If anyone has any ideas of what I did wrong or what I can do to correct it, please let me know! 

Thanks for your help!

Claudette


----------



## lsg (Sep 22, 2012)

Liquid soap does not disperse in water like a detergent.  Dish detergents probably contain emulsifiers.   Emulsifiers disperse the oil into small particles, and act as a means of wetting


----------



## rcrahmer (Sep 22, 2012)

Thank you for your response.

Would it be too late to add an emulsifier? I think I could use Borax as an emulsifier. 

Sorry, I am new to liquid soap making.


----------



## Lindy (Sep 23, 2012)

Actually borax is not an emulsifier.  Since I've not made dish soap before I can't really tell you how to make this work.   :?


----------



## DragonQueenHHP (Sep 23, 2012)

mine turns the water milky too, but rocks at cleaning the dishes so I just live with the milky water 
mine is 100% CO btw


----------



## rcrahmer (Sep 23, 2012)

Thanks again for the replies! Can someone tell me what I can use as an Emulsifier then in liquid soap?

Thanks!


----------



## DragonQueenHHP (Sep 23, 2012)

sorbitan stearate, polysorbate 60 or polysorbate 80.


----------



## new12soap (Sep 25, 2012)

Let me say first that I do not make liquid soap or dish soap. Your milky dishwater is what soapy water looks like. I don't know if commercial dish detergents have emulsifiers, but I do think they contain surfactants.

If you add an emulsifier to your soap, you are going to mix oil (grease from your dishes) with water and I am afraid you will end up with lotion. Great for hands, not exactly what I would want all over my dishes.

Besides the milky-ness and how it looks, how do you like the way it performs? I really think what you are seeing is the difference between soap and detergent, and if the dishes are clean that is all that matters.

JM2C


----------

